# Gain other experiences



## maxyanez (Mar 26, 2013)

How do we make our Melbourne trip memorable... Plus advice and share your experience of travel .


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

maxyanez said:


> How do we make our Melbourne trip memorable... Plus advice and share your experience of travel .


Where are you travelling from...?
If you are driving there are many options for interesting detours....
In the city itself there are many museums and displays and lovely walks by the Yarra River.
Taking a tram is a must do for Melbourne - the trams are unique for Australia.
Ride a bicycle along the Bay cycelway...have coffee at St Kilda.
Many things to do....

What are your interests....?


----------



## sophiajacob (Aug 16, 2013)

Visit the *TourChief. com* website to check out the various activities that you can enjoy all around Melbourne.


----------

